# Mallards in your early Goose decoy spread



## rwjtaz (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone add Mallard decoys to their early goose season decoys to add authenticity? My thought was a couple small family groups mixed in would be effective, but this will be my first year trying early goose and wanted some comments


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

No.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I would not bother. I doubt it will make the geese decoy any better and it could negativly affect the approach or flight direction of the geese. If you want to do it place the decoys behind you. Early geese want to land short, so keep their flight path clear.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

unecessary


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Absolutely Not.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I wouldnt bother.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NO!!!!!!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Shot down! haha


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

waste of time...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know posted a comment earlier. Well I would like to add this to what I said. If I only have 2 dozen, lets say bigfoots. And I was going to be hunting a big field of birds or running traffic early and needed numbers. I would throw out some mallard decoys if I had them. Only if I needed the numbers for traffic or a big number situation. So in most cases hunting the X no you dont need them. But if I didnt have a lot of decoys and needed numbers I might throw them out...


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

If there are mallards in the field you are hunting I don't see how it would hurt anything...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

...Or help anything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember......if you are not shooting mallards why try to attract them in. It is more eyes looking at your spread.

If the mallards are buzzing the spread while you have geese setting up to take a look....and the mallards flare....so will the geese. So why have the extra "drawing power" of duck decoys if you don't want them around your spread.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Remember......if you are not shooting mallards why try to attract them in. It is more eyes looking at your spread.
> 
> If the mallards are buzzing the spread while you have geese setting up to take a look....and the mallards flare....so will the geese. So why have the extra "drawing power" of duck decoys if you don't want them around your spread.


Good Point.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't do it. Just a waste of time IMO.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know where you plan on hunting but in ND< WASTE O TIME!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not needed even during regular season when mallards are on the target list...


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

NO

Using mallard decoys is against the law during the early goose season in my neck of the woods. Mega fines for the perception of hunting ducks out of season even though the intent is to attract geese.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, I'm not sure it's even legal in Minnesota.


----------



## callinhonkersin24 (Aug 6, 2009)

well im not going to criticize you. But i wouldnt normaly use mallards for the early season. I my self do use a dzn mallards for the late season, when the geese are a lil wary and need a lil confidence booster and never have i had the birds not like it....now i dont hunt the late season without them... also wil add about 6 speck dekes..with this combination you will see the results.. Good luck buddy...


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

put some crows out there


----------

